
WordPress Targets Premium Designers for Deletion - nickb
http://www.problognews.com/2008/12/wordpress-targets-premium-themes-for-deletion/
======
iamdave
Making the comparison of the WP Theme Directory to the iPhone App store was
just short of kitschy for the sake of relevance. There's a lot of differences
between the App Store and the WP Theme directory; the _only_ similarity
between the two is that as mentioned the relevant content (themes) link to the
central distribution hub.

But unlike the App Store, if you want a premium theme you can look elsewhere.
Distribution isn't a problem with themes. Some discerning developers have
found ways to deliver their own apps for the iPhone but the modus operandi is
to use iTunes.

Secondly, the spirit of WP is Open Source. Not so much with the App Store.
It's proprietary to Apple, applications that are built are the property of the
developers (to my knowledge, if the TOS says differently, someone correct me).
With WordPress themes, by the nature of GPL you are free to edit them to fit
your own needs.

So no, removing a theme from the directory is NOT akin to removing something
from the app store, and saying so is just wrongfully begging for some false
sense of relevance.

------
markbao
This makes sense. If you want free themes, you go to the main site. If you
want to buy themes, you go elsewhere. This situation is being overdramatised.
It's not like you can't get the premium theme anymore.

------
jfarmer
Automattic controls the core technology. I'd take a hint from Apple's playbook
and charge for the privilege of distribution.

Free themes get free distribution, "premium" themes pay.

Seems like everyone wins in that case. Am I missing something?

------
wmf
I can understand the support business model for software, but selling support
for blog themes? It sounds like Matt might be herding the theme designers off
a cliff.

------
ctingom
Most of the themes I've found and used have been through searches on Google.

